# Good bubble nest or should I be worried?



## killermuscles (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey everyone. I have seen on here that, for the most part, bubble nests are a good sign that your fish is happy/healthy. My betta, Petrie, has been blowing bubble nests now almost since the first week I got him. The only reason I'm concerned is that when he got really sick (he had fin and tail rot and almost all his fancy fins fell off) he still blew bubble nests so I'm not completely sure if it's a good thing or not... Here is a picture of his latest nest that I came home to this evening. Please let me know if I should be worried or happy. Thanks for all your help!

P.S. - His fins are growing back very nicely and quickly!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

happy.....


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

That's a nice bubble nest it means he is happy. Nice to hear that all his fins are growing back nicely.


----------



## BettaClarence (Apr 17, 2007)

Is there such a thing as a bad bubble nest? I just brought my betta home yesterday. he seems really interactive already. Tonight when I came home from work, there is a nice big bubble nest in one of the corners. Is that ok that he's making them already?


----------

